# Muddy photos--what am I doing wrong?



## Orionpkmyz (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello all,
I'm a newish Lightroom user. I feel that my photos usually look very muddy around the edges/details when zoomed in in Lightroom.

I am attaching an example that I shot RAW using Canon 5D Mark II with the 24-70mm lens. Is it something I'm doing wrong either when shooting or with post processing?

Thanks so much for any answer.


----------



## Selwin (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi Orion,
I took a look at your images. It's a very nice location, great lighting, but quite dark judging from the exposure data. I'm not sure I completely understand what you mean by muddy, but I notice two things:
1. you underexposed a bit so you needed to correct that. 0.55 is nothing major for a raw file, but it's a dark subject so you'll lose some detail in skin tones @ISO400
2. You shot the 24-70 @f/2.8. Assuming it's the mkI version, this is not the strongest aperture for this lens. Additionally, focusing on a live subject @f/2.8 can be challenging. i have a 5DmkII too and I'm a portrait photographer.

i don't notice anything wrong in PP, so I suggest that for your next shoot, you take some similar shots at f/8 and f/2.8 and compare the results. And try to expose the face correctly. If the f/8 versions are to your liking, you discovered the limits of your glass. Do you own any more lenses?
if you still don't like your images at f/8, please send us some more samples and I'll have another look.

all the best,
Selwin


----------



## Bill Guy (Oct 15, 2013)

One thing I noticed in your processing is that you increased the Exposure, Shadows, and Blacks along with a curves adjustment on top of those to open the mid tones even a bit more. By increasing the lower mid tones to bring out the shadow side of her face you have lost a lot of the normal contrast that would be found there. 

I might suggest starting back at the original image and first start with the WB, then Exposure. Stop and take a break. Come back and now work the Shadows and Blacks. Then go to the Contrast and not Curves. You might find that you may need to go back to Exposure but that is OK since none of these setting are set in stone after you move on to another slider.

Keep in mind that Lightroom is not a cure for Fill Light from a reflector or flash when the photo is taken.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## aces1202 (Nov 5, 2013)

*It's the camera settings*

I think most of your problems are with the camera settings. If you aren't going to use any fill flash, then you must expose for the face, which will result in everything else being overexposed or blown out. If you want the blown out look, then you at least need a reflector for her face to fill in the dark shadows. Shadows as dark as in your picture cannot be brought back the way you want.  Either the flash or the reflector will add some catchlights which would add a lot to this image imho.


----------



## Selwin (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Orion,
After rereading, I'm with Bill and aces on this one. You probably expected too much from shadow lifting. This is not Canon's strong point. Especially take care with white wedding gowns and dark people.


----------



## pc2053 (Nov 6, 2013)

Just some general observations about Lightroom and your computer system. You have not mentioned if you calibrated LR program?
When you import the photos have you tried develop setting, to use General setting filter? Select the one that would suit your situation ? Also, using RAW you should have the latitude to make corrections to the way you feel it's best. There are some good LR training courses available on line.. that might answer your question(S) more in depth. 

Hope some of these suggestions help.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 7, 2013)

One final thing to check - on the camera, check that Highlight Tone Priority and Auto Lighting Optimizer are both disabled.  They may be fooling your exposure when you're shooting.


----------

